# Front Door Leaking/Old



## Nokoni (Jun 3, 2006)

I have a great front door that I love.  It is wooden with no insulation and has some gaps.  House is 1895.  Last winter I hung big blankets over the door and just used the back door.  That look isn't so great!  Plus, if someone comes to the door you have to pull the blankets down and you kind of look like a freak.  Any ideas on how to insulate this door so I don't have to buy a new one?  I haven't seen so many new ones that have the same character that mine has and the ones I've seen that are good are out of my price range.  I'd prefer to keep what I have.  I hate to see all that heat from my woodstove seep out.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 3, 2006)

I've got the same problem on a circa 1865 house. I put weather stripping everywhere I could and tried to tighten up the latchwork. This summer I plan to take the door off and fill in the cracks, repaint, etc., but it will never be anywhere near as efficient as a new door. One more reason to heat with wood, I guess.


----------



## elkimmeg (Jun 3, 2006)

Dito what Eric said weather strip it and weather strip the bottom sweep type stripping


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2006)

How about installing a winter storm door that seals properly? You can remove it in spring to go back to the old door look.


----------



## Sandor (Jun 4, 2006)

Take off the mouldings and try to shim the jambs to fit the door, with new weatherstripping. I'm sure nothing is square, but whats important is a uniform gap.

Or.

Use a quality full glass storm door that will not hide the door. You can swap out the glass for screen in the summer.

Or do both! I had an 1865 farmhouse in Virginia and I understand your challenge.


----------



## Nokoni (Jun 4, 2006)

Will a good glass storm door really keep the cold out?  I wonder if there is enough space in the door frame to insert such a thing?  I'll have to check.  Do they take lots of space?  When I moved here five years ago there was an insulated door and it was UGLY.  We found the old original door in the garage attic and put that baby up quick.  Looks so much better but now we are suffering for our vanity!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 4, 2006)

Like Sandor said, you can get an unobtrusive glass storm door if you're willing to spend the extra money. I'm sure a decent carpenter could make it blend into the existing woodwork fairly well.


----------



## Sandor (Jun 5, 2006)

Nokoni said:
			
		

> Will a good glass storm door really keep the cold out?  I wonder if there is enough space in the door frame to insert such a thing?  I'll have to check.  Do they take lots of space?  When I moved here five years ago there was an insulated door and it was UGLY.  We found the old original door in the garage attic and put that baby up quick.  Looks so much better but now we are suffering for our vanity!



Remember that the number one loss of heat is air infiltration. So, a tight fitting storm door would stop that, but would not have the insulation properties of an insulated or wooden door.


----------



## babalu87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Like Sandor said and in addition the airspace it would create is an insulator as well.... however low the R value it still has R value.

If it gets any sun it is a help as well.

I love Home Cheapo

Bought a new Fiberglass side door last week.
They rang it up at $99, it is a half lite door and the two light door sold for $250......... who am I to argue 

I know my house is framed properly as I was there daily when it was being built but they cant instal a door for nuttin'

ONE finish nail in the lockset side and two on top..... ONLY ONE LONG SCREW ON THE HINGE SIDE!!
No wonder the house rattle when we closed it.  Nice and tight now


----------

